# Bluescreen DEFCON



## Sperrfeuer (9. Juli 2010)

N'Abend erstmal,

Ich hatten mir gestern die Demo von DEFCON herruntergeladen.
Jedoch stürze nach jedem Start(versuch) das gesamte System ab, so das werder CAPSLOCK+Alt noch Strg+Alt+Enf iwelche Ergebnisse erbrachten.
Auch das ausprobieren verschiedenster Konfigurationsmodi war leider erfolglos.
Die Frage ergibt sich daraus natürlich logischerweise: weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann und wie es zu beheben ist?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2010)

Liegt bestimmt an Windows 7 64bit,ich habs hier auch noch iwo rumliegen aber da noch nie probiert ^^ Was meinstn mit verschiedener Konfigurationsmodi?Ich würd mal die Kompatibilität auf XP ändern und als Admin ausführen.Steht was in der Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Juli 2010)

Genau das meinte ich mit Kompatiblitätsmodus =/
Auch bereits versucht als Admin auszuführen, ebenfalls erfolglos.
Bildschirm wird einfach schwarz und das wars.


----------



## Rammstein (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mal nachgesehen, soll anscheinend auf windows 7 ohne probs laufen.Was mich eigentlich bei dem alter schon wundert xD Ausserdem stand da, das es jetzt n steam titel ist?Vielleicht mal die demo über steam ziehen ^^ Ansonsten sind einige demos vielleicht noch ausm jahre 2006 oder wann das rausgekommen ist xD


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2010)

Selbst über Steam läuft es nicht xD
Bildschirm wird schwarz und das wars...


----------



## Rammstein (14. Juli 2010)

Und du hast die demo direkt über steam gezogen?Also langsam fällt mir da neme viel ein xD In der ereignisanzeige stand auch nichts?Vielleicht treiberfehler oder sonstiges?Aktuelles Direct X drauf?Grafik etc?

Btw: Ich hab noch das alte thermonuklearer krieg, bei steam heissts anders und lässt sich darüber auch net aktivieren...Als wenn ich da jetzt nochmal nen 10er hinleg nur wegen nem namenswechsel fu


----------



## boerigard (14. Juli 2010)

Stell doch mal in der preferences.txt die Grafikeinstellungen so weit wie möglich runter und auf Fenstermodus. Die preferences.txt findest du bei der Steam-Demo in C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\defcon
Stell da mal ScreenWidth auf 800, ScreenHeight auf 600 und ScreenWindowed auf 1.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tipp...aber leider gibt es in dem Ordner keine Datei mit dem Namen.
das einzige was es in dem ordner gibt ist:
main.dat
sound.dat
defcon.exe
changes.txt
debug.txt (leer)
steam_api.dll

liegt es evtl daran das die Datei fehlt?


----------



## Rammstein (14. Juli 2010)

So ich hab mir die demo jetzt auch mal gezogen, und es läuft, und der alte kay funzt sogar auch noch ^^ Bei mir gibts den preferences.txt im ordner.Hast alle dateien und ordner anzeigen an?Vielleicht liegts daran, wenns dann aber noch immer net da ist könnts nen grund sein ja, wobei ich dann net verstehe warum der fehlt


Edit: Oder machen wirs ganz einfach, machst den scheiss einfach selber, das da in editor rein und umbenennen.

ScreenWidth = 1920
ScreenHeight = 1080
ScreenWindowed = 0
ScreenColourDepth = 32
ScreenRefresh = 59
ScreenZDepth = 24

SoundLibrary = dsound
SoundMixFreq = 22050
SoundMasterVolume = 255
SoundChannels = 32
SoundMusicChannels = 8
SoundHW3D = 0
SoundSwapStereo = 0
SoundMemoryUsage = 1
SoundBufferSize = 512
SoundDSP = 0

RenderSmoothLines = 1
RenderBorders = 1
RenderCityNames = 1
RenderCountryNames = 0
RenderWater = 2
RenderRadiation = 0
RenderLowDetailWorld = 0
RenderObjectTrails = 1
RenderLobbyEffects = 1

NetworkMetaServerPort = 5009
NetworkServerPort = 5010
NetworkClientPort = 5011
NetworkUsePortForwarding = 0
NetworkTrackSynchronisation = 0

InterfaceTooltips = 1
InterfacePopupScale = 7.00
InterfaceSideScrolling = 1
InterfaceCameraDragging = 1
InterfacePanicKey = 1
InterfaceStyle = default.txt
InterfaceZoomSpeed = 1.00
InterfaceTextLanguage = german

PlayerName = NewPlayer
ServerName1 = 
ServerName2 = 
ServerName3 = 
ServerName4 = 
ServerName5 = 
TutorialCompleted = 0
RenderNodes = 0
AmbxEnabled = 0
ScreenAntiAliasing = 1
InterfaceKeyboard = -1


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Juli 2010)

Es hat tatsächlich nur die Datei gefehlt, keine Ahnung wieso.

Danke nochmal @Rammstein und @boerigard ^^


----------



## Rammstein (15. Juli 2010)

Das war ja ne schwere geburt xD Ja kein problem ^^


----------

